# Poll: How Many Points Do You Have In AGR Today?



## rrdude (Jul 18, 2011)

Just curious as to the balance members have. I imagine some of us "burn" the points as soon as they get enuff for a 1 zone roomette, 1 one way, while others may wait to accumulate enuff for a 3 zone, Bedroom, roundtrip.

What's the MOST you ever had? Me? about 150K.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 18, 2011)

rrdude said:


> Just curious as to the balance members have. I imagine some of us "burn" the points as soon as they get enuff for a 1 zone roomette, 1 one way, while others may wait to accumulate enuff for a 3 zone, Bedroom, roundtrip.
> 
> What's the MOST you ever had? Me? about 150K.


Most Ive ever had was 50,000+ twice/booked a Return 2 Zone Roomette trip to/from Austin-California on the TE/CZ/Thruway/Surfliner/SWC/TE! Just booked my return from SEA-AUS for the gathering, a 2 Zone, 19,000 Point Roomette Award on the CS/CZ/Thruway/TE. (I used 19,000 Points earlier in May to go to NTD in WAS but the TE was cancelled from AUS-CHI due to Flooding so had to Fly! :help: to Phoeniz-Milwaukee, then take the Cardinal CHI-BAL, Customer relations sent me a Voucher for $300 for the Cancelled Eagle/It WILL get used! ^_^ )


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 18, 2011)

Myself, I have way to many!




But my BIL's account (which I have use of the points from) has way to many also. And then there is my AGR for Business account that I can also use the points from.





So I answered the combined total!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 18, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Myself, I have way to many!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave: theres this program where you can transfer points to other members! Since you have way too many just sitting in the account why not take pity on a poor retired government hand and transfer enough for a 2 zone Round Trip Award down to me so I can get out of this heat! 40,000 will do it! Thanks! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chandj (Jul 18, 2011)

I feel like such a moron. I have about 30,000 points, but I have no earthly idea how to best use them. I guess I'm not the BIGGEST moron because at least I am signed up and getting points--unlike a couple of my friends!


----------



## FriskyFL (Jul 18, 2011)

I have 300 miles in my account. Not even enough for a trip across the street.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jul 18, 2011)

I just unloaded 40,000 (actually 38,000) into a couple nice 2 Zoners and now need to get that account fast track fattened so I can do it again soon.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 18, 2011)

chandj said:


> I feel like such a moron. I have about 30,000 points, but I have no earthly idea how to best use them. I guess I'm not the BIGGEST moron because at least I am signed up and getting points--unlike a couple of my friends!


:hi: You're one of the Smart Newbies! ^_^ Not sure where you live but that's enough for a Round Trip One Zone Award in a Roomette( actually 28,500 with the 5% AGR MC Rebate) ! Or if you keep on earning/saving points for 40,000 (38,000 if you have an AGR MC/5% rebate again)you can take a 2 Zone Roomette Roundtrip which is a very good use of Points!  Of course if you don't want to use them as I said above theres a transfer Option and your points will be well used by me! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 18, 2011)

chandj said:


> I feel like such a moron. I have about 30,000 points, but I have no earthly idea how to best use them.



I just completed a 30k trip that I thoroughly enjoyed! ABQ-PDX, stayed a few days & then PDX-DEN. Flying to ABQ & from DEN out of Tampa!!! AND of course flew Continental!!!


----------



## HoosierStater (Jul 18, 2011)

chandj said:


> I feel like such a moron. I have about 30,000 points, but I have no earthly idea how to best use them. I guess I'm not the BIGGEST moron because at least I am signed up and getting points--unlike a couple of my friends!


Well, you can always give them to me! :giggle:


----------



## rrdude (Jul 18, 2011)

Mordac said:


> I have 300 miles in my account. Not even enough for a trip across the street.


If you are credit-worthy, (and I'm not, just so u know) apply for either the Continental Airlines, or the Amtrak AGR CC. They are a GREAT way to earn points, with little spending,
Of course, you can also put a sticker on your laptop or PC, "reminding you" to make all your online purchases THRU the AGR site, earning points (most of the time) from AGR's partners.

Stick with it, the points will come.........


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 18, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> Dave: theres this program where you can transfer points to other members! Since you have way too many just sitting in the account why not take pity on a poor retired government hand and transfer enough for a 2 zone Round Trip Award down to me so I can get out of this heat! 40,000 will do it! Thanks! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Didn't you read the fine print where it said "... transfers are not valid from the state of RI to other states, but they can be made into RI ..." - I don't want to break any rules!


----------



## pennyk (Jul 18, 2011)

I have more points in my account than I ever had (but probably not as many as Dave). I recently received 50,000 from the Chase Sapphire credit card and I purchased 10,000 points (plus the 30% bonus). In the past 6 months, I have redeemed one 3 zone bedroom trip (to Seattle for the gathering) and one 2 zone bedroom trip (to NOL) - both one way. I am paying for the least expensive way so I can get more points for next year. I see more bedroom trips in my future.


----------



## jmbgeg (Jul 18, 2011)

rrdude said:


> Just curious as to the balance members have. I imagine some of us "burn" the points as soon as they get enuff for a 1 zone roomette, 1 one way, while others may wait to accumulate enuff for a 3 zone, Bedroom, roundtrip.
> 
> What's the MOST you ever had? Me? about 150K.


I think I have topped out at 130,000 twice, but those 100,000 mile three zone round trip bedroom rewards chew up miles fast.


----------



## saxman (Jul 18, 2011)

Right now I have nearly 138,000 in my account.


----------



## PerRock (Jul 18, 2011)

Poor Art Student here, I only collect them up on my rare train trip. So if anyone has some spare ones... 

peter


----------



## HoosierStater (Jul 18, 2011)

PerRock said:


> Poor Art Student here, I only collect them up on my rare train trip. So if anyone has some spare ones...
> 
> peter


Poor grad student here, so I know how you feel.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Jul 18, 2011)

Brenda and I are sitting on 165,000 points and have redeemed 120,000 points this year. My account has around 58,000 and her's has 107,000. I have recently purchased points but she chose not to. I really like to get above 60,000 but it might take awhile. I recently bought 3 pairs of work shoes from the AGR Mall from Famous Footwear and will receive 13 per $ spent. So hopefully that order will put me over the 60,000 threshold.


----------



## Shanghai (Jul 19, 2011)

I have a bunch of points and little time to use them.

I plan to use them to visit my daughter in San Francisco

and have used a bunch for Gathering V in Seattle.


----------



## chuljin (Jul 20, 2011)

About 56,000 right now...the most I ever had was (IIRC) about 140,000, right before I started 'spending' for the '09 gathering (redemptions and transfers to Choice for my BOS, WAS, and PHL hotels).


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 20, 2011)

I thought you would have at least 140,000 *RAIL POINTS and Select++++++++++* by now?



What's the matter?



Get cracking!


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 23, 2011)

Myself I'm in the rage of 10,000 and 15,000. My Dad used to have a little over 100,000. Due to work. He says if AGR was instated in 1971 he would have well over 2 million points!  NO JOKE! hboy: Boy where we could go!! :lol:


----------



## colobok (Jul 26, 2011)

rrdude said:


> Just curious as to the balance members have. I imagine some of us "burn" the points as soon as they get enuff for a 1 zone roomette, 1 one way, while others may wait to accumulate enuff for a 3 zone, Bedroom, roundtrip.
> 
> What's the MOST you ever had? Me? about 150K.


After my last cross-country and back trip this year I have 400k points left.

Too bad I don't collect my vacation days as fast as AGR points...


----------



## Misty. (Jul 30, 2011)

I currently have 2040 in my account, since last week's trips posted. Might switch my Cascades trips to paid for October, though, so I can redeposit that 3k points and earn more on top of that.


----------



## Anderson (Jul 31, 2011)

I've gotten up into the 70,000 range...but I currently have about 45,000. I don't see my balance stabilizing over 100k anytime soon...maybe if I end up with a full-time job that I can't break away from you'll see that, but not unless.

Edit: I mean, honestly? If I was pouring out tens of thousands of spare points I'd be spending weekends in Florida. If I scoot out of the proverbial office at 3:30, I can make the Star bound for Florida at 5:00 (well, 5:19 technically) and be in Orlando by 10:30 AM. That's enough to do a Saturday at one of the parks, Sunday on the beach, and catch the Star home on Sunday evening. I'd literally only need to clear half a day for it...and I might just look into doing something like this sometime this fall, truth be told. Failing this, I could take the Meteor home and be in the proverbial office first thing on Monday. Granted, I'd only have the one full day in FL, but if I was throwing off points and didn't have anything better to do with them, I'd do that.


----------



## jis (Aug 12, 2011)

Given that one has to attend to the AU Gathering and the OTOL Fest every year it is relatively easy to expend 70k points per year.


----------



## Lazy Z (Aug 13, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Myself, I have way to many!
> ...


 I think that sounds like a nice idea!!


----------



## pennyk (Aug 13, 2011)

My AGR Master Card points just posted to my account today and now my points are in the next group.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 13, 2011)

pennyk said:


> My AGR Master Card points just posted to my account today and now my points are in the next group.


:hi: Penny: The same request I made to Dave applies to you also! :help: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JayPea (Aug 13, 2011)

Right now I am at 22,800+, and, as my Chase cutoff date for my monthly statement falls on the 19th of each month, I will have 23,900+ by this time next week. I usually don't have this many points, but I got a refund of 10,000 points for my recent trip that rerouted from the CZ to the SWC and downgraded to coach from a deluxe bedroom. As soon as I get enough points, I cash them in for a one-way 2 zone trip either by roomette or deluxe bedroom.


----------



## Bigval109 (Aug 14, 2011)

Traveler I think its a shame :angry: you have to carry that heavy load of points around  so I would gladly relieve you of some of those points :lol: so you can move around easier. :giggle:


----------



## amtraknovi (Aug 22, 2011)

50,000 points! Just got my CO points transferred showed up Monday AM (transfer done on Thursday)


----------



## SarahZ (Aug 30, 2011)

I only have 1000 or so. I can't get the AGR Master Card. 

I just checked out the list of stores that give AGR points. Wow. I wish I'd known about those a long time ago. Every time I order clothes and such online now, I'm going through the AGR site.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Aug 30, 2011)

Rather silly question from a newbie- all you folks who have accumulated several tens of thousands of AGR points, how exactly have you got them all? I mean, could you share some of the "secrets" to accumulate AGR points apart from booking Amtrak tickets, because if I understand this correctly, when one books Amtrak tickets, one gets 2 points for every dollar spent, so I can't imagine all you folks have purchased Amtrak tickets worth $20,000 to $50,000 to earn those 40K to 100K points, that would require a helluva travelling on trains, or have you?





Someone like me who is starting from ZERO, or even those fellow "poor" souls who have few hundred points, would appreciate knowing ways to accumulate AGR points quickly





Of if some of you can want to consider giving a few thousand points away to "deprived" folks like us to jumpstart our numbers, you are welcome


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 30, 2011)

:hi: I'd tell you but then I'd have to kill you! :lol: Actually there are numerous ways to accumulate points including, but not limited to:

1)Credit Cards offering Bonus AGR Points for signing up/using their cards (Chase AGR and Amex are the best)

2)Buy Points.com (take advantage of the 30% Bonus, usually in June)

3)Business travel

4)Using the AGR Card for everything you can, such frivolous things as rent/food/gas/insurance/utilities etc.

5)Sign up for and utilize AGR Promos as they are offered

6)on line shopping with AGR Partners

7)having family and friends join up and get referral Points

8)have family and friends buy you points/transfer them to your account

9)Amtrak Travel AND Using AGR Card ON THE TRAIN to purchase items/snacks etc.

The Best way to get a jump is to look for a credit Card offer that gives you 25,000/30,000/50,000 Points but even the Regular ones usually give like 12,000 for joining up!

Im sure the AGR Guru, the_traveler, now that Rhode Island has Electricity and Internet, will give you more Inside Dope, Im getting old and the mind is the first thing to go, I forget the 4th as GG-1 says! :lol:


----------



## Texan Eagle (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the "secrets". I think I will start with suggestion #8-



jimhudson said:


> 8)have family and friends buy you points/transfer them to your account


So, dear friend, would you buy me points/transfer points to my account? I could help a few thousand to start off with if that can get me one trip to Chicago on TE


----------



## jdcnosse (Aug 30, 2011)

Texan Eagle said:


> Thanks for the "secrets". I think I will start with suggestion #8-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could help someone carry a couple thousand too...just saying 

Sadly I have none.  I took 2 trips on amtrak before I found out about AGR, and I had signed up just past the 90 mark so my two prior trips (roundtrip coach GRR-FLG, about $550 in tickets) don't count.


----------



## PA Traveler (Sep 14, 2011)

Well, I just showed my confusion on the rail points on another thread, so here goes again. We have about 55,000 points, but I don't know how this transfers into travel on Amtrak. We are planning a round trip to Flagstaff next year to do the Grand Circle in Utah and go to the North Rim of the Grand Canyon. We really enjoy traveling on Amtrak, but don't have a lot of knowledge about how much of the point system works, either rail or AGR.

hboy:


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 15, 2011)

PA Traveler said:


> Well, I just showed my confusion on the rail points on another thread, so here goes again. We have about 55,000 points, but I don't know how this transfers into travel on Amtrak. We are planning a round trip to Flagstaff next year to do the Grand Circle in Utah and go to the North Rim of the Grand Canyon. We really enjoy traveling on Amtrak, but don't have a lot of knowledge about how much of the point system works, either rail or AGR.


Where are you traveling from?



The answer would depend on that information, as it may be 1, 2 or 3 zones you would need.





I know your screen name is "PA Traveler", but that doesn't mean you live in PA. There is (was) an AU member whose screen name is "30th street Station" - who was from Phoenix!


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 15, 2011)

With my recent cancelation of my trip to the Gathering, I have another 100K to use. Now how am I doing to spend them?





I _only_ have about 300K to use!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 15, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> With my recent cancelation of my trip to the Gathering, I have another 100K to use. Now how am I doing to spend them? I _only_ have about 300K to use!


Why the cancellation?

I think the folks over 200,000 points (the_traveler, Greg, KayBee, Shanghai, GoldenSpike, C&O RR, colobok, abcnews, & spidersfan351) should sponsor the rest of us! ^_^


----------



## jdcnosse (Sep 15, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > With my recent cancelation of my trip to the Gathering, I have another 100K to use. Now how am I doing to spend them? I _only_ have about 300K to use!
> ...


I agree! Help a young poor college student attend his first Gathering


----------



## PA Traveler (Sep 15, 2011)

PA Traveler said:


> Well, I just showed my confusion on the rail points on another thread, so here goes again. We have about 55,000 points, but I don't know how this transfers into travel on Amtrak. We are planning a round trip to Flagstaff next year to do the Grand Circle in Utah and go to the North Rim of the Grand Canyon. We really enjoy traveling on Amtrak, but don't have a lot of knowledge about how much of the point system works, either rail or AGR.
> 
> hboy:


Don't know why I can't multiquote! :blush:

But here goes my answer to the-traveler.

I do live in PA, in Pittsburgh, to be precise, so we leave out of Pittsburgh. We would be taking the CL to Chicago and then the SWC to Flagstaff. I'd have to look to see how many zones that is. I looked around at the reward site last night and have a little better idea abut this, but really appreciate any help.

Thanks!


----------



## AlanB (Sep 15, 2011)

PA Traveler said:


> Don't know why I can't multiquote! :blush:


You must have skipped a step. To multi-quote you need to select at least 2 posts by clicking the multi-quote button. Then you must click the "Add Reply" button at the bottom of the page. You cannot use the "quick-reply" function.


----------



## PA Traveler (Sep 15, 2011)

PA Traveler said:


> PA Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I just showed my confusion on the rail points on another thread, so here goes again. We have about 55,000 points, but I don't know how this transfers into travel on Amtrak. We are planning a round trip to Flagstaff next year to do the Grand Circle in Utah and go to the North Rim of the Grand Canyon. We really enjoy traveling on Amtrak, but don't have a lot of knowledge about how much of the point system works, either rail or AGR.
> ...





AlanB said:


> PA Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know why I can't multiquote! :blush:
> ...


Thanks! I moderate on another forum, but this one works differently. Easy enough when you know what to do and where to look!


----------



## jdcnosse (Sep 15, 2011)

PA Traveler said:


> PA Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I just showed my confusion on the rail points on another thread, so here goes again. We have about 55,000 points, but I don't know how this transfers into travel on Amtrak. We are planning a round trip to Flagstaff next year to do the Grand Circle in Utah and go to the North Rim of the Grand Canyon. We really enjoy traveling on Amtrak, but don't have a lot of knowledge about how much of the point system works, either rail or AGR.
> ...


I figured since the_traveler hasn't responded, I'd chime in with what I know, even though he is the resident AGR guru 

Here is the AGR zone map (I have it bookmarked for such purposes) https://amtrakguestrewards.com/zonemap According to it Pittsburgh to Flagstaff would send you through all three zones, as Pittsburgh to Fostoria? (can't find it as an actual Amtrak stop, but it's a little southeast of Toledo) would be the first zone, then from there to Albuquerque is would be the second, and from Albuquerque to Flagstaff would be part of the third. I've ridden the SWC from Chicago to Flagstaff, and Flagstaff is really only about 5 hours away from Albuquerque (there's Albuquerque, then Gallup, NM; then Winslow, AZ; then Flagstaff) so that third zone might not be worth it to use points, a coach ticket from Albuquerque to Flagstaff is about $50-60 (it was $57 when I bought one for early October today).

If you only want to use a 1-zone award, I would use it on Toledo to Albuquerque, so you can get the most out of your award. If you used a 2-zone award then of course you have your options, but from looking at the map, Pittsburgh to Toledo would be a better use of an award than Albuquerque to Flagstaff.

You'll also have to call AGR when you want to make your reservation, as I just found out recently you can't redeem an award online if it requires a connection (also can't redeem if you're booking sleepers).

Hopefully I was able to help a bit


----------



## PA Traveler (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks. I'll check out the link. We will certainly be doing a sleeper, so I always do that on the phone, anyway, as there are some roomettes I don't want.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 15, 2011)

jdcnosse said:


> Pittsburgh to Fostoria (can't find it as an actual Amtrak stop, but it's a little southeast of Toledo)


Fostoria is not an Amtrak stop anymore. I don't know why it still is listed on the zone maps. Fostoria used to be a stop on the old Broadway Limited route, which was discontinued many, many years ago!



(IIRC, the tracks have been removed in places also.)


----------



## jdcnosse (Sep 16, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> jdcnosse said:
> 
> 
> > Pittsburgh to Fostoria (can't find it as an actual Amtrak stop, but it's a little southeast of Toledo)
> ...


Yes I thought that it was strange that it was still listed on the zone maps when it wasn't an Amtrak stop (train or bus) anymore...so I just guesstimated that it was somewhere around Toledo/Sandusky area


----------



## Anderson (Sep 16, 2011)

You know, I'll say that I don't think I can ever see myself cracking about 125,000 points stored up. At some point, I'd just start spending some long weekends in Florida or something...and besides, I think my LD trips to AZ will remain a twice-yearly thing as long as I can manage them.


----------

